
Ask HN: What would you like to see in a developers only job board? - kapauldo
Thinking about putting together an MVP just for developers, possibly linking Github, Stackoverflow and others accounts.  What kinds of things would you like to see that you don&#x27;t currently see in Monster, etc. ?
======
mtmail
\- if remote allowed then how many timezones difference (some US companies
prefer +/\- 2 hours)

\- whiteboard interviews yes/no

\- custom sample project required, if so will the time spend on that be
reimbursed

Remember that many good engineers don't have public github repositories. Doing
open source work is a luxury.

